
Announcing: MSVC Conforms to the C++ Standard - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2018/04/26/announcing-msvc-conforms-to-the-c-standard/
======
snowAbstraction
A bit misleading to announce this only to state near the bottom of the
announcement that, "Some major libraries still don’t compile correctly with
MSVC".

~~~
JdeBP
Long experience with major libraries teaches that the twain are not
incompatible statements. (-:

